# Iodine OK if frozen and thawed?



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

Just checked my first aid kit in my truck, and the iodine is slushy from the cold weather we have been having. Anyone know if it is still OK to use?


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Jerseyszuks
I would contact the Poison Control Center for this question. They will provide you with correct information not speculation. 
I have contacted them before for information like this and they have always been friendly and helpful.
800-222-1222
Poison.org


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its fine,just add a few drops of alcohol,let it thaw and shake it up,the alcohol will prevent it from freezing again.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

I've had iodine around for years; 7% strong. It lived in the barn, froze, got hot and years older. Still worked but did increase in strength over the years. Iodine will burn if it's too concentrated, so the alcohol sounds like a good idea. I always keep betadine and betadine scrub around, too. VK


----------



## Lester_7 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have some sample packets of this red iodine that someone got from a doctor's office. Since it's a sample packet, there are no directions or information about usage. What do you use iodine for exactly?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

To disinfect wounds. Just dump it on. Don't get it on your clothes it'll stain everything.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm thinking it may be "provodone" iodine, 10 %. That's Betadine to you and me. Much kinder to the body and doesn't stain as badly. Most docs don't have real Iodine on hand, especially in packets. VK


----------



## SherylSmitty (Jan 14, 2009)

vikx said:


> I'm thinking it may be "provodone" iodine, 10 %. That's Betadine to you and me. Much kinder to the body and doesn't stain as badly. Most docs don't have real Iodine on hand, especially in packets. VK


I think you may be right about that, vikx.


----------

